# Animated Lugia Avatar



## LUGiA (Jun 10, 2010)

Could some make me an animated Lugia Avatar of he flying or flapping his wings thanks


----------



## redsmas (Jun 10, 2010)

request thread


----------



## Rowan (Jul 5, 2010)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...UGIA-AVATAR.gif
NICE ONE


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

I say : burr


----------



## LUGiA (Jul 6, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...UGIA-AVATAR.gif
> NICE ONE



thanks m8


----------

